# Tough Budget Reel Advice



## tigerfly (Apr 4, 2019)

The new Nasci looks and feels like a good reel especially for $99. I haven’t got to fish with one though, just played with one in a shop. That’d be my vote if you don’t get a BG


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I would stick with the Daiwa BG's--IMO, great value.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Either the NASCI or the Spheros SW3000. It is really just the previous Stradic less one bearing.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Diawa has a beefier version of the BG---BG MQ......Diawa all the way


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Nasci flexed like a mother last time I picked one up. Penn Pursuit III if you’re going sub $50. I like the BG for the $100 range.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm a Shimano fan. The Nasty reel has some of the same components as the higher grades and is priced well.


----------



## MatthewEOD (Aug 21, 2020)

In the $100 range for kids, can’t beat a Penn Battle 2 or 3, thats what I have for mine, they work great.


----------



## FlatsMafia (Feb 1, 2021)

The Older battles from Penn are workhorses! If you can pick some of those up new or lightly used they’ll last. Can’t speak on the new Battles though.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

just get BGs.


----------



## JRyno10 (Feb 3, 2014)

I have two Nasci and use them 100% of the time that I fish. I love them and will be buying another 4000 soon. I’ve got a 4000 and a 5000.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm a Shimano man but when it came time to get my son his first "decent" reels I went Penn Battle. Now that he's older he got to upgrade to Stratic 3000's. But for a kid who would drop or lay the reels down anywhere and everywhere the Battles really took the abuse well.


----------



## 17hpxt89 (Aug 24, 2019)

BG’s or Penn battle I’ve got some for “boat rods” just to have them and they get abused and work great.


----------



## smitty (11 mo ago)

I used to be a big Shimano Stradic CI4 user but they get really noisy and grind after a while. I switched to Daiwa and have never looked back. Their BG's are awesome but if you're ever wanting to splurge find a Daiwa Certate LT. I've went through 3 Shimano's in the time I've had this Daiwa and it still works and sounds like it did when I got it out of the box and I've beat this thing up. Great reel. So when you're thinking about reels consider lifespan. You may save some money on a cheaper reel but may end up having to buy multiple to get the equivalent life span as a more expensive reel. Remember, you get what you pay for.


----------

